# argo's



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone run an Argo on the ice? I picked one up last week and i'm in the process of doing some add on for the ice season if we get one.. seems like its going to be a great way travel once i get the full enclosure done and all the other goodies added. only wish we could run them on the inland lakes!!!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Added a little storage front and back, you'll love the Argo, way to go on the ice. Can't put a top on mine, I haul to many people and they won't all fit with a top on.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

yea ill be doing the front and rear storage.. have you ever broke thru on yours? just wondering what the chances are of getting out with just tires? im still going to add a winch so i wont have to worry about getting back out.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

leadcorebean said:


> yea ill be doing the front and rear storage.. have you ever broke thru on yours? just wondering what the chances are of getting out with just tires? im still going to add a winch so i wont have to worry about getting back out.


Never broke thru, the tires can slid on the ice though, but not a traction thing just a stopping thing, if your going fast you might slid a hundred feet and your sled causes you to spin around. It's still fun, can't wait for hard water!!!!!!


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Check youtube there are some videos of guys breaking through on Erie. I found them when I was looking at Argos for my next purchase

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The fear with Argos is the tendency to overload them with people and gear. If they have tracks and aren't overloaded then they seem to kick ass. I think capt chuck from Ohio sport fishing runs one... Shoot him a pm or he might chime in.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Why U can't run them inland (on ice) because of electric only lake? I didn't realize that but it makes sense in case you broke through.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

CANEYEGO said:


> Why U can't run them inland (on ice) because of electric only lake? I didn't realize that but it makes sense in case you broke through.


Im not sure on the real reason other than what ive been told about things sinking and the water pollution part of it. I did try to look it up on the dnr sites but never found anything or i didnt look that hard ..


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

There is a couple older gentlemen that use one on Indian. But you are aloud to run snowmobiles on Indian.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I had a neighbor who registered his as a boat. His reasoning was that doing so permitted him to use on inland lakes. Namely Mosquito and Pymatuning.

I know for a fact he used it on those lakes. Whether he ever had any legal problem from doing so I do not know. He has moved since he talked to me about this. So I can't check with him.

It did not sound right to me but after watching. the ice boat guys sail on the Mosquito ice it made me wonder


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

So i put a call into the mosquito state park today to get some clarification on this from the source but the main manager was out till wed and will get back with me. Once i get an answer ill let you guys know incase anyone is interested


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The state park does not regulate mosquito lake. They lease the state park land. The courps of engineers would be who you need to call I believe. Berlin and west branch are the same way.

I may be wrong but that's how I understand it.


----------

